# Unable to shift from park



## gemini3rdeye (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day, 

I have a 94 altima automatic with the following problem. After I start the car and im ready to drive I am unable to press the button to move out of park. :wtf:It seems like I have to turn the car off and on until I am able to press the button. and when im in any other gear I am able to press the button with no problem. I can drive for a long time and then if I put the car in park thats all she wrote. I have to sit there turning the key from off to start and press the gear shift button until it goes in and I am able to move the gear out of park. As of right now I have the key in accessories and the car is in neutral with the e brake on. I really need some assistance since im living in NY I know some one is going to break the window and fail at taking the car. Thank you in advance for your assistance. Be easy.


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

I am no expert, but it sounds like the shift interlock system which is supposed to require you to step on the brake pedal before you can shift the transmission out of Park. Perhaps someone here can provide some helpful information, alternately, you might search this forum for "shift interlock".


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

Gemini3rdeye is right.... Most of the times when that problems occurs you're brakes lights will not work. The shift interlock is located by the brake pedal.
Just replaced it and it the problem should go away.
This problem already happend to a 94 Altima I have, so im sure thats the problem.


----------



## agraz21 (Mar 9, 2009)

Brake light swith or neutral safety switch probably 10 dollars at your local parts store. Located right behind the brake pedal bar with 2 wires to it. Threads into a little bracket.


----------



## gemini3rdeye (Jul 16, 2007)

im going to change the brake light switch today and I will let you guys know if this works. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Happen to me 5 years ago,resolved with a bolt & nut instead the rubber S...in top of the Brake Pedal,now is for ever:idhitit:


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re:Unable to Shift from park*

Im having the same problem on my 94 Altima. Im not able to shift from parkin to Drive. I had this problem before and i had resolve by replacing the Switch on the Brake Pedal. So this time when it started to do the same i replaced, but its still doing the same. 
Does any one know what else it can be?, I already tried like 4 different switches to make sure they work, I also checked yhe Fuses.

I need to know quick cause because of that I have No Brake Lights on the Back.


----------



## gemini3rdeye (Jul 16, 2007)

glynka said:


> Happen to me 5 years ago,resolved with a bolt & nut instead the rubber S...in top of the Brake Pedal,now is for ever:idhitit:


I changed the brake switch and my problems are solved! Thanks again for the advice guys!


----------

